# Struggling a little



## Brett1974 (Apr 3, 2017)

basically been with my wife 15 yrs married 10. She said she wants to temp separate in September as she's not in love with me no more which surprised me and our friends, she was diagnosed with depression week later. I moved to my mums then in November she said she has feelings for someone else. She changed her surname On here On Christmas day which upset our 10 yr son as he was being nosey and I never noticed and I haven't mentioned it to her. I moved back home in Jan. She just wants us to be friends but I want more and I think she knows that but im not pushing but we are still really close . She's moving out soon with our 8 yr old daughter as our son wants stay with me. She did useto bring her (b/f) back on Sat to stay b4 I moved back in, now she sees him on a Wed for few hrs then at weekend. Comes home aafter work on Saturday then goes out again. I'm sure there's stuff I've missed.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Have you seen a lawyer yet?


----------



## Brett1974 (Apr 3, 2017)

No, i'm just hoping this will come to fruition...


----------

